# Huron River s/of Telegraph Road



## etech61 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am launching at West Jeffferson and heading up river in a 16 foot boat. Years ago I would catch some nice panfish mid river but always encountered some log james under the old Fort street overpass. Anyone still fishing this river for panfish? I am not looking for any specific locations. Any help would be appreciated. Since the Fort Street bridge was redone, by chance were those logs removed as well?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

still good pans here and there throughout and nope the log jam(s) are still there, some logs come and go at high/low water & ice in/out


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Be careful under Fort St. If the water is low that can be a difficult spot to get through. About half way through it gets shallow and the upriver side is full of rock and rip rap.

I don't fish the pan fish but a few years ago even Huroc fished well for pan fish. I've heard of decent crappie fishing up river in the spring but imagine they are in the lake/river by now. Tough river in the dog days of summer. Just sometimes gets too warm and the fish that are there are lethargic and struggling for oxygenated water. I would think below Fort would be your best bet but that's one section of river I just don't know well enough to say.


----------



## etech61 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

East of Telegraph not South.


----------

